# Port A tarpon



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey guys first time posting outside the "blue water" area in a while.

I know some of the rich history of tarpon in port A and that it's made a tiny rebound in past years. Any sightings lately? I might be giving the jettys a try for in a week. 

Typical FL tactics apply? Float on the anchor, live bait under balloons? Toss the anchor line and give chase.

When I'm headed off shore I always see boats anchored around the north jetty, assumed they are tarpon fishing?

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

yes, there are tarpon at all of our lower coast jetties now.....port A is no exception....good luck out there, and let us know how you do!
snookered


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

port a jettys has allot of them
and about 2/3 of the way down bob hall pier and out to about 300 yards further offshore of the pier has the largest concentration of trophy sized tarpon i have seen in Texas, they are not always there but they are right now and have been for weeks.
around the pier they seem to eat big pinfish, watermelon shad, big **** shad, and blue runners the most and they will also eat ribbon fish on wire occasionally. the same fish stray out to the bob hall stand pipe at times especially at first light in the morning.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

i would love to catch a tarpoon....

they fight really good...


----------

